# IBS diagnosis for 2 years and still can't eat anything



## tgemb (Mar 29, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS-D over 2 years ago. They did all kinds of testing and basically I walked out with a diet list of what not to eat. I have had struggles since college, but it got really bad a couple of years ago, thus the diagnosis. Anyway...I took everything out of my diet in the beginning (ate just rice and tea) with a little relief. I found out later that I am not a celiac but cannot tolerate any kind of dairy. I've tried several times to add things back into my diet to no avail. I literally live on Rice Chex, tea, plain bagels and occasional lean white meats like chicken and turkey. I found a spray multi vitamin about a year ago when I could barely function. That has given me some energy and my memory back, but I still cannot tolerate foods. I have also found that sometimes I can eat something for a little while, but then all of a sudden my system reacts to it and it causes me to get super sick again. I have lost 95 pounds so far and am getting down to bones







It is effecting my life as well as my family's lives. I just want to be able to eat and function. Any thoughts?


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

tgemb said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS-D over 2 years ago. They did all kinds of testing and basically I walked out with a diet list of what not to eat. I have had struggles since college, but it got really bad a couple of years ago, thus the diagnosis. Anyway...I took everything out of my diet in the beginning (ate just rice and tea) with a little relief. I found out later that I am not a celiac but cannot tolerate any kind of dairy. I've tried several times to add things back into my diet to no avail. I literally live on Rice Chex, tea, plain bagels and occasional lean white meats like chicken and turkey. I found a spray multi vitamin about a year ago when I could barely function. That has given me some energy and my memory back, but I still cannot tolerate foods. I have also found that sometimes I can eat something for a little while, but then all of a sudden my system reacts to it and it causes me to get super sick again. I have lost 95 pounds so far and am getting down to bones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is hard for you and truly impacting hugely on your life. My suggestions are to get a referral to a specialised dietitian and a gastroenterologist. I have helped a few people in a similar position who have reduced the foods to very few but symptoms have not improved and it is like 'being between a rock and a hard place'. If the digestive tract fails to begin healing, you can find you remain intolerant to an ever increasing number of foods. We have used elemental supplement drinks ( a good one was Nutricia Neocate or Neocate advance) used for infants and children with severe allergies, but I have managed to get authority to use in adults. It contains the basic elements of food, so does not require any digestion on your part. Plus we used a fat supplement (such as Nutricia Calogen). A doctor may also be able to prescribe enzyme supplements. I would also suggest you might want to look at other aspects of healing/ treating IBS-D including the relaxation therapies you will find on this site and possibly work with a medical herbalist? Nutrition is one piece in the puzzle of IBS and digestive health. I wish you all the very best...


----------



## tgemb (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for your help! I did try those drinks, since a friend of mine had a toddler using them. I hate to admit it, but I could hardly get them down. I guess I can go back there though if I lose all foods. I did order the hypnotherapy program suggested on other boards and am hoping that helps. I just changed insurances too, so maybe I can get a better doctor now too. Thanks again!


----------



## anginaberryz (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

If you suffer from IBS then you have to include the fiber in your diet ,You can include brown rice,bread ,grains fruits,veggies,nuts in your diet.Drink plenty of water and soup.

Thanks,


----------



## Jkristina (Feb 27, 2008)

I am an IBS expert and had to change my diet 100%. My story and diet suggestions were so successful that my own GI doc had me write a diet plan (which is gives to his patiences!!)

Ok, so from what it looks like you are consuming foods that dont have much, with the exception of the protein, nutritional value. The carbs should be replaced with fats and more proteins. Since dairy is an issue for you have you considered soy products? Normally I wouldnt suggest these but they are palatable for some people. I use almond milk and have found many ways to use this (I even make an awesome almond milk/egg pudding!!!!)

with ibs we have to be creative and find foods that work with our bodies.

Nuts might be more harmful to your gut since you suffer from ibs d so the butters would be a better choice. If you are not carb sensitve (I am) then try this

oatmeal with nut butter (and none of that jiffy junk. Please get the ones with the oil seperation. remember with ibs we need to use only natural foods...less toxins for the body...easier for us to process and digest)

Toast (in your case white would be better since the whole wheat is a bit harsh on the gut) with some peanut butter (this is a lot softer than cashew butter..look for crazy richards brand...yum)

Sugars in foods will also make this worse. Again, I cant stess enough how imperative it is to stick to a clean diet. Diets that contain very little ingrediants are the best for us all! It does seem bland (which it is) but once you make the change you will be so glad you did!

Jill


----------

